# Valle de Bravo, sab 26 de abril 2008



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, siguiendo lo del otro posteo, el último sabado de abril es el 26. 

Que opinan de la fecha, o prefieren domingo? Cada día de estos tiene sus ventajas y desventajas.

Yo prefiero el sabado por que tendríamos el domingo para descansar antes de chambear, pero no se si todos puedan (que sus jefes los azoten por no trabajar los sabados o algún otro compromiso). 

Asi que mejor pongo a votación la fecha para saber que sabado 26 de abril de este año lo vamos a hacer...  Bueno, creo que seria mejor el dia en que mas puedan.

Quienes estarían interesados en ir? 

Posiblemente podríamos buscar vernos el sabado a las 8 u 8:30 am en el metro auditorio para tratar de salir a las 9 a mas tardar, llegar a Valle como a las 12, rodar 3 o 4 horas, comemos algo rico por ahi, y nos regresariamos a las 7 u 8 para estar en Mexico a las 10 u 11, mas o menos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sabado estaria bien... 

Rito, tu recuerdas cual fue el motivo de recoger la van el sabado?? Me acuerdo que la recogiste el sabado e implicaba renta por dos dias... si el problema era que el sabado no abrian, podriamos ahorrarnos un poco haciendolo el sabado.

Si la razon era que no abrian temprano, pues cagamos y rentemosla por los dos dias.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Razones de logistica y de peso$$ harían mejor opción el Domingo.

La arrendadora de la Van cierra temprano el sabado y no abre el domingo, por lo que si fueramos un sabado la van se tendría que rentar por tres días (viernes, sabado y domingo) a fin de poder salir temprano el dia sabado (dificilmente la arrendadora te entrega el vehiculo antes de las 10am).

La otra opción es conseguir una agencia que abra los domingos o permita entregas muy tarde los sabados.

Yo contraté con CasaNova, pero le echo un ojo a otras compañias, igual y alguien se puede sumar en esfuerzos tambien. El vehiculo de la vez pasada fue una van de carga de 3.5 Tons., el precio, alrededor de $650 por día sin límite de KM.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

O irse en camion todos, sale en 80-100 pesos el boleto y puedes llevar tu bici....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> O irse en camion todos, sale en 80-100 pesos el boleto y puedes llevar tu bici....


Suena bien... Arivas me platico un metodo para llevar las bicis en camion, pero no se si aplique para muchas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:



> Suena bien... Arivas me platico un metodo para llevar las bicis en camion, pero no se si aplique para muchas.


Bueno, yo creo que un camion puede llevar a varias.... Creo que podriamos ver esa opción. Lo que sí no se son los horarios de las rutas, y hasta que hora regresan.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Salen como cada hora y regresan bastante tarde.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Espero que se apunten mas gente, para 3 desarmamos las bicis y nos vamos en mi camioneta...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Espero que se apunten mas gente, para 3 desarmamos las bicis y nos vamos en mi camioneta...


Ya estuvo! Ritpc, Warp tu y yo nos vamos en tu troca


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ya estuvo! Ritpc, Warp tu y yo nos vamos en tu troca


Listo!!

Se cierra el poll. Nos vemos el sabado o domingo los tres por ahi por Auditorio... :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sale, por favor lockea la thread.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sale, por favor lockea la thread.


Lol... vamos a ver quienes se apuntan. Si nadie mas, igual nos conviene mas en dos coches.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No te rajes Roberto, ya ofreciste la camioneta! Jajajaja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No te rajes Roberto, ya ofreciste la camioneta! Jajajaja


Si, no te rajes... Si el Tacu no cabe adentro, lo remolcamos con un cable... Total, a el le gustan las emociones fuertes...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Total, a el le gustan las emociones fuertes...


a mi me gusta el estrúdel de manzana


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No te rajes Roberto, ya ofreciste la camioneta! Jajajaja


hahaha estoy incluyendo a mi camioneta, pero ahi no caben 4 bicis y 4 bueyes..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Si somos pocos, retacamos la camioneta de bicis y llevamos mi carro retacado de gente. la SB o la yakuza (es chica verdad) cabe en mi cajueta sin tener que bajar asientos.

Nos vamos los cuatro y le traemos un strudel de manzana a 545.

Va agarrando forma. 


mmm... saben que, si cierren el poll de una vez ... jajajaja... j/k

Una cosa más, y sin animos de ofender a nadie, Tacu y 545, creen que los dejen ir esta vez sin supervisión? digo, ya me conocen sus padres, aunque sea un poco. No estaría de más ir viendo ese detalle.

edit: cuando digo retacar mi coche, son 5 personas en total. Ese es el numero máximo comodos y permisible.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sin supervisión? Pues si a el Chico fuimos sin supervision... solo iba la madre de Santiago porque iba conduciendo


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Una cosa más, y sin animos de ofender a nadie, Tacu y 545, creen que los dejen ir esta vez sin supervisión? digo, ya me conocen sus padres, aunque sea un poco. No estaría de más ir viendo ese detalle.


porque quieren que vayamos sin supervisión? que nos quieren hacer o que


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo puedo averiguar a que hore regresa el ultimo camión, creo recordar que a las 6pm pero no estoy seguro; también puedo averiguar de a como, horarios y de a donde (observatorio mas fácil), puedo llevar la bolsa de cletas y si nos las ingeniamos se pueden medio protejer 3 bicis. Alguien conoce las rutas de por alla? valdria la pena irse informando de los recorridos porque alla no hay mapas y nadie sabe nada...

El Rivas


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

para mí cualquier día queda bien.... total solo voy a ver las fotos :sad:


tengo que ver cuando voy a Mexico a darme una rodada


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> porque quieren que vayamos sin supervisión? que nos quieren hacer o que


Tienes miedo? No sabes usar el puño o el tubo del asiento como defensa?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Yo puedo averiguar a que hore regresa el ultimo camión, creo recordar que a las 6pm pero no estoy seguro; también puedo averiguar de a como, horarios y de a donde (observatorio mas fácil), puedo llevar la bolsa de cletas y si nos las ingeniamos se pueden medio protejer 3 bicis. Alguien conoce las rutas de por alla? valdria la pena irse informando de los recorridos porque alla no hay mapas y nadie sabe nada...
> 
> El Rivas


Oye, sabes si algun camión nos pudiera dejar en un punto intermedio (por decir, el estacionamiento del santuario de las mariposas) para hacer ese recorrido?

En cuanto en rutas, encontre estas en Bicimapas:

http://bicimapas.com.mx/MonteAlto.htm


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Esa fue buena idea! Probablemente en sn. juanito si nos puedan dejar... Necesito averiguar si solo saliendo desde toluca o si del DF tambien es factible; probablemente maniana o el sabado pueda saber algo.

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Esa fue buena idea! Probablemente en sn. juanito si nos puedan dejar... Necesito averiguar si solo saliendo desde toluca o si del DF tambien es factible; probablemente maniana o el sabado pueda saber algo.
> 
> El Rivas


¿San Juanito? O San Francisco? si nos dejan en el santuario nos ahorramos una subida de 6 kms..


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Eso...! Sn. francisco, todos los pueblos son iguales por aca =). Aunque es poco probable que nos dejen en el santuario voy a preguntar por ambos destinos, estoy de acuerdo que podriamos ahorrarnos una subida, pero tambien una bajada...! Si empezamos a rodar temprano podriamos subir con tiempo y campechanamente, de cualquier modo pregunto en que lugares nos puede botar el camión.

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Eso...! Sn. francisco, todos los pueblos son iguales por aca =). Aunque es poco probable que nos dejen en el santuario voy a preguntar por ambos destinos, estoy de acuerdo que podriamos ahorrarnos una subida, pero tambien una bajada...! Si empezamos a rodar temprano podriamos subir con tiempo y campechanamente, de cualquier modo pregunto en que lugares nos puede botar el camión.
> 
> El Rivas


haha, la bajada que nos ahorramos es como de 300 metros....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

El camion cobra $90 y el primero sale a las 6am y de hay cada 20 min. El operador nos bota donde sea, previa negociacion... El ultimo camion de valle sale a las 8 pm, calculo que desde el DF ha de hacer unas 3 hrs. hasta valle. Lo ideal seria llever las bicis arriba pero igual y no se puede dependera del que negocie con el operador. si las bicis an en la cajuela hay que llevar unos cinchos para amarrarlas a la esructura y entre ellas mismas. 

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> El camion cobra $90 y el primero sale a las 6am y de hay cada 20 min. El operador nos bota donde sea, previa negociacion... El ultimo camion de valle sale a las 8 pm, calculo que desde el DF ha de hacer unas 3 hrs. hasta valle. Lo ideal seria llever las bicis arriba pero igual y no se puede dependera del que negocie con el operador. si las bicis an en la cajuela hay que llevar unos cinchos para amarrarlas a la esructura y entre ellas mismas.
> 
> El Rivas


Suena bien... 180 por ida y vuelta... Nada, nada mal...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> El camion cobra $90 y el primero sale a las 6am y de hay cada 20 min. El operador nos bota donde sea, previa negociacion... El ultimo camion de valle sale a las 8 pm, calculo que desde el DF ha de hacer unas 3 hrs. hasta valle. Lo ideal seria llever las bicis arriba pero igual y no se puede dependera del que negocie con el operador. si las bicis an en la cajuela hay que llevar unos cinchos para amarrarlas a la esructura y entre ellas mismas.
> 
> El Rivas


Aunque estaría bien que pudieramos llevar las cletas arriba, por las experiencias con Jorge de Avila, caben como 2 o 3 bicis en cada lugar para dos pasajeros. No estoy seguro que el chofer les guste mucho esta idea por que son menos pasajeros, a excepción que queramos pagar por las personas fantasmas.... Habría que ver esto, pero si pensar mas en que lo mas probable es que las bicis vayan abajo a que arriba. Pero esto es lo que pienso, ojala se pudieran arriba.

Me gustaria tratar de salir lo mas temprano posible para evitar problemas con los camiones de regreso. En sí, la rodada del santuario de mariposas a valle lo podemos hacer a buen ritmo en menos de 4 horas, o quizás en 3. Si lo hacemos el domingo, podriamos intentar vernos en la estacion de autobuses de observatorio a las 7:30 para intentar salir a mas tardar a las 8:00, para intentar estar a las 11:30 empezando a rodar.

De 11:30 a 3:30 o 4:15 rodar, comer unos tacos o algo en valle, un juego de golf, ski acuatico y un poco de montar a caballo, y buscar regresar como a las 6:30 o 7:00 a mas tarder.

Que opinan?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Aunque estaría bien que pudieramos llevar las cletas arriba, por las experiencias con Jorge de Avila, caben como 2 o 3 bicis en cada lugar para dos pasajeros. No estoy seguro que el chofer les guste mucho esta idea por que son menos pasajeros, a excepción que queramos pagar por las personas fantasmas.... Habría que ver esto, pero si pensar mas en que lo mas probable es que las bicis vayan abajo a que arriba. Pero esto es lo que pienso, ojala se pudieran arriba.
> 
> Me gustaria tratar de salir lo mas temprano posible para evitar problemas con los camiones de regreso. En sí, la rodada del santuario de mariposas a valle lo podemos hacer a buen ritmo en menos de 4 horas, o quizás en 3. Si lo hacemos el domingo, podriamos intentar vernos en la estacion de autobuses de observatorio a las 7:30 para intentar salir a mas tardar a las 8:00, para intentar estar a las 11:30 empezando a rodar.
> 
> ...


Me parece bien... Tomar el metro me evita muchos pedos "logisticos" (lease, mi esposa no me va a tirar pleito por el auto).


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Veo que la ruta propuesta es del Santaurio a Valle, de cuantos kilometros estamos hablando aquí y cual sería el terreno a recorrer (subida? bajada? planito?)? Un recorrido en tres horas parece menos de lo que yo esperaría, eso es menos de lo que se hace en el rloop extralargo al mirador en el Ajusco.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Veo que la ruta propuesta es del Santaurio a Valle, de cuantos kilometros estamos hablando aquí y cual sería el terreno a recorrer (subida? bajada? planito?)? Un recorrido en tres horas parece menos de lo que yo esperaría, eso es menos de lo que se hace en el rloop extralargo al mirador en el Ajusco.


Por ahi tengo unas reseñas.

Mira, al inicio hay una subida como de 1 km pero esta leve en cuestion de dificultad y condición. Esta bien como calentamiento. Después hay un buen de valles, que es rodar en plano en terracería, en un valle muy bonito con varias lagunas.

Hay alguna que otra subida, pero son leves, no es como subir a la Virgen ni las Eses. Luego pasamos a una seccion larga de bajadas, la mayoria en terraceria y hay algunos singletracks por ahi.

Casi al terminar hay una maldita subida de como un kilometro y poquito, realmente los primeros 150 metros son pesados, los otros nada mas son imposibles... nah, los otros son rodables. Y después viene una bajada interesante antes de llegar a Valle y después ya es en la ciudad.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

MMM no se me hace TAN interesante esa ruta? Que tal la ruta que estan haciendo del Reto Valle? Esa si se ve que tiene mucho downhill


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> MMM no se me hace TAN interesante esa ruta? Que tal la ruta que estan haciendo del Reto Valle? Esa si se ve que tiene mucho downhill


La ruta que agarramos es la que hacen en reto valle pero sin la subida.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> La ruta que agarramos es la que hacen en reto valle pero sin la subida.


La pongo aca para que se vea... Creo que serían como 40-45km, casi todos de bajada.... de 3400msnm a 2000msnm.

Grosso a la rustica, son como 3% de desnivel... No es asi como un Megavalanche, pero se ve divertido... Me gusta.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah ya, esque tu descripcion lo hacia sonar mas plano y aburridon... aunque eso si no soy fan de los fire roads de bajada... pero suena en general bien viendo esa grafica.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

BTW, alguien de casualidad tiene un plato (shiftable) de 34 o 36 piñones en buena condicion?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> BTW, alguien de casualidad tiene un plato (shiftable) de 34 o 36 piñones en buena condicion?


No, yo tambien quiero uno y un granny de 24t...

Si me preguntas, no he visto niguno de esos en tiendas. Creo que mas vale que preguntes a la flota que hace DH/FR...

A lo mejor, muy a webo, el Vizcaino si alguna vez ha puesto platos mas grandes para correr.

Ya pidete unos Blackspire...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Creo que si, esque se me acaba bien rapido las velocidades (traigo 32 t adelante) y pues quiero meterle un 34 o 36 y un bashguard Gamut... chance lo pedimos junto y nos ahorramos una lanita


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Creo que si, esque se me acaba bien rapido las velocidades (traigo 32 t adelante) y pues quiero meterle un 34 o 36 y un bashguard Gamut... chance lo pedimos junto y nos ahorramos una lanita


Ya ve pidiendo tambien el cassette Ultegra 28-11...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No no, tambien tengo que subir..... 

Tambien tengo que pedir un nuevo stem, el mio anda muriendo (la parte de abajo esta dispareja y precarga mal las tazas... le puse un espaciador rebajado por ahorita pero ya lo voy a cambiar). Que tal esta el Gravity Gap? Se ve casi igual que el que traigo ahorita...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No no, tambien tengo que subir.....
> 
> Tambien tengo que pedir un nuevo stem, el mio anda muriendo (la parte de abajo esta dispareja y precarga mal las tazas... le puse un espaciador rebajado por ahorita pero ya lo voy a cambiar). Que tal esta el Gravity Gap? Se ve casi igual que el que traigo ahorita...


Altamente recomendable... Precarga el CK (que esta chido, pero es mas delicado que mis naylon) muy bien... barato y bien hechecito... Ya sabes, los precios del Chad.

Las precarga bien o no??? 









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-02-04​
Tacu... estas usando los mismos componentes que en la Yakuza??
Fijate que te hayan careado bien el steer tube y las tazas esten bien asentadas... lo mas seguro es que ya lo hayas checado, pero por si las moscas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya lo cheque, segun yo esta todo en orden y pues no cortaron el steerer tube y pues parece estar bien asentado... solo que se ve una deformidad en la parte inferior del stem... estaria bueno tener otro stem para probar la precarga nadamas...

Estoy usando unas tasas FSA The Pig DH Pro y el stem de la Yakuza el cual es muy parecido a un Gap.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ya lo cheque, segun yo esta todo en orden y pues no cortaron el steerer tube y pues parece estar bien asentado... solo que se ve una deformidad en la parte inferior del stem... estaria bueno tener otro stem para probar la precarga nadamas...
> 
> Estoy usando unas tasas FSA The Pig DH Pro y el stem de la Yakuza el cual es muy parecido a un Gap.


El extra que yo tenia termino asi...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16​
No me acuerdo si tu direccion es 1.125" o 1.5"... Pero... Contacta al Rocky_Rene... El tiene un Thomson que yo le pase, es de 90mm pero para verificar como anda tu stem, esta perfecto.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues ahorita cheque la alineacion de las tazas, le di un par de martillazos (con trozo de madera claro) para asegurarme que estuvieran en el tope y si lo están.

Lo curioso es que si alineo la horquilla para que vea hacia adelante, precargo un poco las tazas y giro el stem de lado a lado se puede ver que no precarga las tazas de forma equitativa.... si giro el stem a la derecha, precarga el lado derecho más, y si lo giro a la izquierda precarga bien las tazas (pero obvio queda viendo de lado)... por eso pienso que el culpable es el stem.

Con el pseudo espaciador que le puse ya precarga todo bien... asi que en teoria me podria ahorrar lo del stem 

Mi dirección es 1.125.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Voy a revisar mis guardias de fin de semana para ver si puedo ir a rodar con ustedes. A mi se me hace más cómodo el sábado. Me encantaría poder hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> El extra que yo tenia termino asi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creo que estoy borracho, pero que tiene el stem?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Roberto: aunque tambien la faccion rebelde de La Horda se me hace medio corto rodar desde el valle de las mariposas pero no tengo inconveniente; cualquier ruta es buena, si la rodada sale corta siempre queda la opcion de cazar unas cervecitas... 
Tacubaya: Quiza el lunes pueda platicarles que tal esta la ruta completa de la carrera, de la parte que conozco la primer subida se parece a... como la subida a la virgen pero por La Joya (creo que asi le dicen a ese lado?), aunque hay algunas veredas creo que la mayor parte de la ruta sera por camino ancho (para mi gusto y quiza para el tipo de cleta que traes, las mejores bajadas serian subiendo por las cruces, igual y hariamos como 9 horas por este lado...) de cualquier modo despues de la carrera les comento.
Rene: ojala sea posible en sabado! por cierto, tambien ando en conseguirme un 24T, de hecho espero que llegue la proxima semana, pegado a unas M970....!
vizcaino: ojala te puedas unir al contingente! cualquiera de las rutas estan bastante simpaticas, y la verdad me gustria ver la ASR! I necesitas ayuda logistica nomas avisa y aqui vemos que organizamos.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Roberto: aunque tambien la faccion rebelde de La Horda se me hace medio corto rodar desde el valle de las mariposas pero no tengo inconveniente; cualquier ruta es buena, si la rodada sale corta siempre queda la opcion de cazar unas cervecitas...
> Tacubaya: Quiza el lunes pueda platicarles que tal esta la ruta completa de la carrera, de la parte que conozco la primer subida se parece a... como la subida a la virgen pero por La Joya (creo que asi le dicen a ese lado?), aunque hay algunas veredas creo que la mayor parte de la ruta sera por camino ancho (para mi gusto y quiza para el tipo de cleta que traes, las mejores bajadas serian subiendo por las cruces, igual y hariamos como 9 horas por este lado...) de cualquier modo despues de la carrera les comento.
> Rene: ojala sea posible en sabado! por cierto, tambien ando en conseguirme un 24T, de hecho espero que llegue la proxima semana, pegado a unas M970....!
> vizcaino: ojala te puedas unir al contingente! cualquiera de las rutas estan bastante simpaticas, y la verdad me gustria ver la ASR! I necesitas ayuda logistica nomas avisa y aqui vemos que organizamos.
> ...


Yo la verdad estoy por cualquier ruta... 40kkm-45km con lo que quieran en medio me viene bien.

A ver que nos recomiendas, Rivas ya despues de la carrera.

En realidad no me causa problema el sabado... Solo una pequeña complicacion logistica, pero si la masa decide Sabado, no hay tos. Yo me anoto sea Sabado o Domingo.

Veo que te viene bien a ti, a Vizcaino y los chicos no creo que tengan mayores inconvenientes... Asi que por mi, puede ser sabado.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Roberto: aunque tambien la faccion rebelde de La Horda se me hace medio corto rodar desde el valle de las mariposas pero no tengo inconveniente; cualquier ruta es buena, si la rodada sale corta siempre queda la opcion de cazar unas cervecitas... .....


Rivas, yo lo que pienso es que literalmente la unica diferencia entre las mariposas y san francisco es una subida de 6 kms.... en ambas rutas hay una pequeña bajada antes de llegar al valle.

Si se te hace corta, y nos sentimos con tiempo y condición para mas, podemos subir a monte alto a donde esta el parapente. Creo que empezar de Mariposas nos da mas flexibilidad de una rodada mediana, con la posibilidad de extenderla casi al final dependiendo de la condición de todos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Rivas, yo lo que pienso es que literalmente la unica diferencia entre las mariposas y san francisco es una subida de 6 kms.... en ambas rutas hay una pequeña bajada antes de llegar al valle.
> 
> Si se te hace corta, y nos sentimos con tiempo y condición para mas, podemos subir a monte alto a donde esta el parapente. Creo que empezar de Mariposas nos da mas flexibilidad de una rodada mediana, con la posibilidad de extenderla casi al final dependiendo de la condición de todos.


Jorge de Avila va a organizar esta rodada como a mediados de mes, va a dividir al grupo y unos hacen desde San Francisco y otros desde Mariposas.....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Roberto, parece que desde sn.francisco son 40 km a valle, desde las mariposas son 30 km, la ventaja desde las mariposas es que probablemente nos quede tiempo para dar el rol en valle o departir con unas chelas.
La rodada con el Sr. Avila cuesta $500 e incluye el transporte de su casa a sn. francisco, (aunque se puede arreglar que pasen por ti en algun punto intermedio) y de valle a su casa; habria que arreglar como transportarse de-al DF. Las rodadas suelen ser a paso tranquilo y también tiene la ventaja de que se le delega todo el rollo de la organizada/guiada.
Para mi lo que el grupo decida es bueno, de ser posible preferiria que los que no han tenido la oportunidad de hacer la rodada decidieran como prefieren hacerla. Creo que en el sitio: www.biciymonatana.com hay fotos/reseñas de esta rodada en particular.
Igual y con estos monitos me gustaria hacer la de ocoyoacac, eso esta muy cerca de donde rento y podria funcionar para hacer despues desierto-toluca...

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos Roberto, parece que desde sn.francisco son 40 km a valle, desde las mariposas son 30 km, la ventaja desde las mariposas es que probablemente nos quede tiempo para dar el rol en valle o departir con unas chelas.
> La rodada con el Sr. Avila cuesta $500 e incluye el transporte de su casa a sn. francisco, (aunque se puede arreglar que pasen por ti en algun punto intermedio) y de valle a su casa; habria que arreglar como transportarse de-al DF. Las rodadas suelen ser a paso tranquilo y también tiene la ventaja de que se le delega todo el rollo de la organizada/guiada.
> Para mi lo que el grupo decida es bueno, de ser posible preferiria que los que no han tenido la oportunidad de hacer la rodada decidieran como prefieren hacerla. Creo que en el sitio: www.biciymonatana.com hay fotos/reseñas de esta rodada en particular.
> Igual y con estos monitos me gustaria hacer la de ocoyoacac, eso esta muy cerca de donde rento y podria funcionar para hacer despues desierto-toluca...
> ...


No estoy sugiriendo cambiar la rodada que estamos pensando por la de Jorge. Por una parte seguimos teniendo problemas de logística, ya que habria que estar por Toluca (un poco antes) como a las 7:30 y regresar ve tu a saber que hora. Generalmente es mucho mas tarde que lo que anuncia, ya que en las veces que he ido, van ponchaduras, algo se rompe, alguien se cansa. Una vez llegamos a valle como a las 9 pm! Una larga historia conocida en ByM como el Palomazo, pero basicamente un cuate llevó a una compañera de su oficina 'por que hacía spinning', pero el hecho es que en las subidas y planos caminaba por que era muy cansado, y llegando a donde empezaban las bajadas, caminaba por que había 'piedritas'.... y son como 35 kms (según mi computadora, cuando servía). Las distancias que Jorge publica son un poco menos que las reales, no se si es para no espantar o que mi computadora le gustaba poner mas kms de a gratis.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Roberto, la rodada de Jorge me parece buena opcion (tener opciones es bueno!)porque evita el tener que organizar y guiar, confio que podamos hayar el camino a valle... =) La vez que yo rode con ellos a valle hicimos como 8 hrs. a ritmo bastante pausado, me imagino que a la faccion hiperactiva le resultaria un poco lento... (el hijo de Jorge iba bastante desesperado, y eso que rodaba en una chameleon haciendo los cambios con la mano... bueno, solo fueron como 60km...). 
Ya pensandolo bien pudiera ser que lo mas prudente en efecto fuera salir de las mariposas por aquello de las condiciones generales del grupo, el tipo de bicla que la mayoria usa y daria tiempo para que los aguerridos le pegaran al despegue de los parapentes ya en valle, creo que si llegamos por el deportivo (o como se llame!) hay unos saltos y acrobacias, deja investigo aqui hay unos que le hacian a eso...

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bueno... podemos trabajar en la ruta...

Que dia??

Sabado??

Lista de "inscritos" a la fecha:

- Vizcaino
- Arivas
- Rzoz
- Ritopc
- Tacubaya
- 545???
- Warp

Somos 7 hasta el momento... Dejen le pregunto a mi tocayo y no se si alguien mas se anote (los cuates de Tacu y 545... el DVD y algunos otros??)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos Roberto, la rodada de Jorge me parece buena opcion (tener opciones es bueno!)porque evita el tener que organizar y guiar, confio que podamos hayar el camino a valle... =) La vez que yo rode con ellos a valle hicimos como 8 hrs. a ritmo bastante pausado, me imagino que a la faccion hiperactiva le resultaria un poco lento... (el hijo de Jorge iba bastante desesperado, y eso que rodaba en una chameleon haciendo los cambios con la mano... bueno, solo fueron como 60km...).
> Ya pensandolo bien pudiera ser que lo mas prudente en efecto fuera salir de las mariposas por aquello de las condiciones generales del grupo, el tipo de bicla que la mayoria usa y daria tiempo para que los aguerridos le pegaran al despegue de los parapentes ya en valle, creo que si llegamos por el deportivo (o como se llame!) hay unos saltos y acrobacias, deja investigo aqui hay unos que le hacian a eso...
> 
> El Rivas


De la rodada de Jorge la pienso hacer de todas maneras, si alguien quiere ir me gustaría mucho. De todas maneras, hay que seguir pensando en la rodada de aqui, ya que creo que es mas factible que vaya mas gente de mtbr si es un grupo pequeño y adaptamos la logistica a lo que podemos, a que para muchos los 500 pesos son mucho y no es tan fácil llegar a casa de jorge a las 7:30 u 8 para estar a tiempo.

Con Jorge si es mucho tiempo, pero por una parte cuando ruedas en un grupo grande es mas probable que a alguien le pase algo, desde una ponchadura, que rompan la cadena o ve tu a saber que. Además tomamos un descanso como de 20 minutos en Capilla Vieja, y generalmente va gente de todos los niveles. Eso hace mas lento al grupo.

Yo creo que saliendo de mariposas, siguiendo el ritmo de nosotors, donde lo mas seguro es que yo sea el mas lento, quizas sean 3 horas y media nada mas en llegar a valle. Subir a Monte Alto (donde se lanzan los parapentes) nos puede llevar una hora, mas o menos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Rivas, do you have a GPS? Take on if you're doing the Reto Valle thing this weekend. Btw, good luck and post pics!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Roberto; lamentablemente no tengo GPS (todavia...!); mucha suerte en la rodada y no olvides dejar migajas en el camino! Aunque practicamente vamos a recorrer el mismo camino mi sentido de orientacion es pesimo! La resenia si la hago pero lo de las fotos lo veo dificil...!

El Rivas


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> No no, tambien tengo que subir.....
> 
> Tambien tengo que pedir un nuevo stem, el mio anda muriendo (la parte de abajo esta dispareja y precarga mal las tazas... le puse un espaciador rebajado por ahorita pero ya lo voy a cambiar). Que tal esta el Gravity Gap? Se ve casi igual que el que traigo ahorita...


Tengo un Funn Rippa nuevo por si te interesa, en ***** tipo holzfeller, Warp tuvo la oportunidad de verlo y tenerlo en sus manos. Se lo compré a Chad pero de repente me encontré un Race Face de 50mm y no lo pude resistir, hahaha. También me sobra un Race Face de 30mm Evolve DH..... creo que no se en que gastar el dinero :S


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Bueno... podemos trabajar en la ruta...
> 
> Que dia??
> 
> ...


supongo que yo tambien ire


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Que tal se pone? Quien me lleva en su cajuela? O deja investigo si mi carcacha aguanta xD


----------

